# What kind of spider is this *warning - spider pic*



## Leaf (Apr 10, 2008)

I was getting ready to take a bath and had taken my contacts out - I cant see a thing without glasses or contacts - when I noticed some string on the side of the tub. I flicked at it and it landed on my ankle and BIT me.

Needless to say, it was not string...

I have definant puncture wounds from the critter, but don't have a clue as to what kind nailed me. It's pouring outside so I dont want to drive to the doctor over nothing.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no idea, but I do know there are some nasty spiders over there, so maybe worth the trip out to the docs? Take the spider with you when you go, it will make the trip easier if they know what it was.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

It looks like a common house spider. Most spiders aren't venomous. Do you have benedryl?


----------



## Aina (Apr 10, 2008)

It looks like a brown recluse to me, but I may be wrong. If it is than you should get to the emergency room NOW!

A picture of a brown recluse







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_recluse_spider


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Brown recluse have a design on their underside and they are only about the size of a quarter.

Also, I would keep the spider but if it doesn't react highly then it's not an emergency. They are venomous, but not everyone is going to react badly. Now, if it were a black widow..... I'd get you to the ER.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

I know someone who got bitten by one of those recently and nearly died from it, the bite went necrotic and she had all sorts of problems.

Get going missy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

How long did they wait to get to the doc?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not positive, but I feel she got bitten but ddn't realise she had, and she started to get pains in her hip overnight (where she was bitten) and went the next day. I'm not positive on that, but that's howI remember it.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 10, 2008)

I took some benadryl just to be on the safe side and I have the spider in a jar. Once the rain lets up some I'll take him over to a doctors office near my house to see if they know what he is. It's bigger than a quarter with its legs all out but with all the flooding and water it's hard to tell what has made its way in to the house.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW Flashy! I know you need to have it checked, but not like run to the ER. THey can be quite nasty! so can non-venomous spiders and snakes. That's what people don't always realize. The bacteria from a bite can kill you regardless.

Leaf, can you take a picture from under the jar? can you see its tummy?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there somewhere you can take the spidier for a positive id? (local extension office, entomologist at a local college, state park?) It sure looks like that photo that Aina posted - I'd certainly get it checked out.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

With all the moisture that you've had down there, I would agree it could likely be one that has moved inward but I know we have some that look just like a brown recluse that are like big house spiders.. 

Still, I'd make sure as well.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

We get those in our tub.. always have..

They are Water Spiders..or thats what we always call them.. other people call them house spider.. southern house spiders, american house spiders..

House spiders are thirsty creatures living in a very water-poor environment, and any that venture near a sink or tub with drops of water in it will try to reach the water, often by climbing down a wall. Once in the slick-sided porcelain basin, they are unable to climb back out unless a helpful human "lends them a hand."
















Brown recluses are tiny...

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

I wanted to add those pics are highly magnified so you can see every detail..

Also.. on the off chance it is a brown recluse.. id schedule a visit just in case. but seriously, if you still have the spider and are able to flip ir over with toothpics.. the brown recluse has very noticeable mandolin shaped markings on its abdomen.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

That's what I was thinking Zin.

BTW I am itching all over now thankyouverymuch everyone! LOL!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

lol, I've got itchy legs as well Bo, lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Aina (Apr 10, 2008)

*I'm glad I'm not the only one. I was itchy all during lunch. 

Flashy wrote: *


> lol, I've got itchy legs as well Bo, lol.


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an itchy foot caused by the urge to stomp the thing. I detest spiders..... A wolf's head bit me on the neck and it left a big acid like burn.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are some good comparison photos that I found. I believe that the mandolin shape of the brown recluse is visible on the back of the thorax, so you shouldn't have to turn the spider over to see it.

http://department.monm.edu/biology/recluse-project/photo-gallery.htm

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

:shock:I was always told the UNDERSIDE! WOW I bet I had one in my house a while back!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a good photo that clearly shows the "violin" shape on the back, and also gives a good indication of the size.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :shock:I was always told the UNDERSIDE! WOW I bet I had one in my house a while back!



The black widow has an hour-glass shape on the underside of its abdomen.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

Found another good photo - I love spiders 






Photo credit: http://www.spideridentification.org/picture/2.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

pam - you are a crazy woman!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

Pam as usual is right.. it's the black widow with the underside thing.

Let's not incur the spiders wrath further by popping it a squat upside down..lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 10, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> unless a helpful human "lends them a hand."




The only helping hand I would give that spider is from alive to dead - smashed...bam. Then straight into the toilet...at least they'll have water! lol. 

Pam, WHY?! Why do you love spiders! i was shivering just looking at those pics that everyone posted! and i picked my feetsies up off the ground. I don't mean to be rude or offensive to any spider lovers, but I kill all spiders i see. ugh....just thinking about them gives me the jeepers-creepers.

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Emily I completely agree...... however, I wouldn't be able to put it in the toilet because most likely I would have to be using it cause I'd pee my pants if not! LOL! 

When in desperation I have hairsprayed them to death also.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

Have an eensy weensy spinder under the microscope right now (only a couple mm long).

The dark area near the middle of the photo is a set of eyes. Really cool under my other microscope, but can get them to show up as well with the photo-micro.

Pam


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

:threadhijacked:

My apologies Leaf..


I am fond of spiders myself.. there is a spider thats common in these parts. to which there is a funny story that goes along with it..

This lovely fellow makes his web across trails or paths, and you usually end up with him splayed on your face. An ex of mine is deathly afraid of spiders and we went hunting together. So he's all walkin and struttin and being manly with his big gun, and he walks face first into one of these.. he throws down his gun, starts jumpin and flappin and flailin and SCREAMING like a GIRL.. he's screaming for me to do something..

Me? I was literally sitting on the ground with tears in my eyes laughing at the display macho man had put on for me..

My retort? "What ya want me to do about chief? Your the one totin the big gauge*..

He broke up with me..

Here is the lovely bananna spider...





Banana Spider *Nephilidae clavipes* Banana
Spider Pictures 











The golden silk orb weaver, also known as the North American banana spider, is a colorful dramatic spider seen throughout the world. The species we will cover specifically, and the only one seen in North and Central America is nephila clavipes. The golden silk orb weaver is the official banana spider of North America. Some people have chosen to call the argiope garden spider a banana spider, however this is incorrect. It should also be noted that the Brazilian wandering spider (genus phoneutria) has been labeled 'banana spider'. 

Identification Guide 
*Primary Colors:* The banana spider has varying colors of red, orange, brown, white, and black. The abdomen is usually orange with white spots formed in a near symmetrical pattern.
*Body Characteristics:* Overall, the banana spider's body is very large, around 1 to 1.5 inches. The male is very small in comparison, usually 1/5th the size. It is considered one of the largest non-tarantula spiders in North America. The abdomen on a banana spider is a great identifying characteristic. It is long and narrow, often curved like a banana. It is usually reddish brown, and will be covered in white spots. The head is usually gray or white, and can appear to be textured.
*Legs:* The legs of a banana spider are very cool! They are quite smooth and hairless, except for the tufts of black spines that appear just before their leg joints. Each of the four front legs usually have two groupings of spines. The two back legs usually have one band of spines each. Also, colored stripes are usually present on the legs. The colors range from a lighter color to a darker color, most often appearing as yellow and red stripes.
*Markings:* It is clear that markings are not one of the most important identifying characteristics for the banana spider. Body shape and leg appearance are definitely what to look for. The only significant markings are the white spots speckled all over the abdomen. You will often notice pairs of larger white spots running symmetrically down the center.
*Geographic Location:* Found in the southeastern United States, from Texas to North Carolina, usually near the coast. Florida seems to be the most popular state to find the banana spider.
*What to remember:* The body shape and legs on this spider are very unique, and not similar to many other common spiders. The banana spider does have some similarities to spiders in the genus argiope, however not enough to cause confusion when making a proper identification.
 Habitat and Spider Web The circular part of a banana spider web can be very large, over 3 feet in size, with support strands stretching many feet as well to nearby trees. From the ground, these webs usually appear around eye level, but can found much higher in trees. The web strands are usually golden yellow in color, which lead to the spider being called the golden silk orb weaver.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Emily I completely agree...... however, I wouldn't be able to put it in the toilet because most likely I would have to be using it cause I'd pee my pants if not! LOL!
> 
> When in desperation I have hairsprayed them to death also.



Ahhh Ahh good idea using hairspray! That is true im always afraid they're not dead and they'll crawl up the toilet (even though its impossible) and bite me! Lol. I just hate spiders. I flip out when i see even the tinsyst (sp?) one! 

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Pam, WHY?! Why do you love spiders! i was shivering just looking at those pics that everyone posted! and i picked my feetsies up off the ground. I don't mean to be rude or offensive to any spider lovers, but I kill all spiders i see. ugh....just thinking about them gives me the jeepers-creepers.
> 
> Emily



I've loved spiders since I was little. They are so beautiful 

Here's our "little" girl (she's as big as my hand) . . .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

:crazinessbeautiful?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok now see, I like tarantulas. They're really cool and a while ago I used to "own" aspider (without me knowing whatbreed itwas...to no alarm) named Henry, and we were told he was a brown recluse...?? Well once, we were told he was possibly a brown recluse, he was ditched! Although Ithink he was just acommon house spider, and my parents just told me that to scare me and let the poor guy go.lol. But this was about 2 years ago. Anyhow, i like tarantulas - as long as they're no posionous and dont "nip" you when you hold them, etc. 

Snakes I just looove  Ever been bitten by a garter snake? lol. I have....haha. 

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Snakes I just looove  Ever been bitten by a garter snake? lol. I have....haha.
> 
> Emily



Snakes are fearful creatures. Must be my Gaelic heritage. Hate snakes - love bogs.

Pam


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

Gee, I post a fearful lookin spider pic and an amusing anecdote and I get slighted..

I am crushed

Beside myself...

Inconsolable...

OK i'm over it...LOL

Pam.. you actually had a spider under a microscope? Today?

And I thought I enjoyed strange things..ROFL


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Pam.. you actually had a spider under a microscope? Today?
> 
> And I thought I enjoyed strange things..ROFL



This morning a teeny (nearly microscopic) spider was walking across a white piece of paper. We investigate everything under the scope, so of course, the spider had to be looked at more closely. (It's still there)

Last night, I took the scope to scouts to show them pine tree pollen.

We've also watched cool stuff like body fluids moving through capillaries (in fish tails) - try to get a tiny live fish to stay still under the scope!

Pam


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2008)

Ewww i hate spiders...they give me the creeps.....i had a huntsman in my bathroom sink two weeks ago...he couldn't get out because it was to slippery for him...i have a hard time killing things now...where as quite a while ago i used to spray them....but if it was something like a red back spider i would kill it because they are quite dangerous....but i was wondering how i was going to get this guy out of my sink...so i thought of my mop...it had a long handle i thought to myself..so i put the bottom of the mop near him and he climbed on and i bolted down the hallway and out the back yard and i chucked that mop with all my might...at least it was outside where he belongs now.



Leaf..that must have been quite a shock for you

Cheryl


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

Huntsman spiders freak me out..

We have been to NZ 3 times.. I saw one the first time, and everytime I go back and see something move outta the corner of my eye I am convinced it's a huntsman..

But I must say.. this huntsman was HUGE... 

Ok.. now my skin is creepy crawly..


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow...eek! I would NOT be happy if I got bit by a spider! OUCH!

We have nice populations of black widows here in California. My grandmother's house is RIDDLED with them because she doesn't really clean out closets, and those buggers like boxes and such. She cleaned out a closet once, looking for something for my mother, and there were just TONS of them in there!! 

Anyway, I don't have much problem with spiders, except that I'm not very good at knowing what's what. That's the thing that gets me...and I don't worry for myself as much as for Em and the buns! The kitties...well, they'll just eat whatever it is (and hopefully it doesn't have something in it that is harmful of chewed), so I don't worry mcuh about them, lol!

But wow...I know what you mean about being that blind...I have built this habit of always checking the tub before I take my glasses off, because we happen to also have a tendency to attract silverfish in the tub (eww), so I have to take a moment to (no offense, Pam) wash them down the drain. They are the one bug I really cannot handle....*shudders*

And yes! Pam is our resident Bug Lady.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 10, 2008)

That was my first thought when I saw the pictures of Leaf's spider... A brown recluse!
It does have the "violin" shape. Though of course there are other spiders of that kind with the violin as well, that aren't brown recuses...
I would go to a doctor, or atleast phone, as soon as possible. The bites don't always develop lesions, or turn necrotic, but you never know.
Definately keep an eye on the bite site, and if any of the symptoms occur (see the included link http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html ), see a doctor or visit the ER ASAP.
Hope it's just an innocent spider though!


----------



## trailsend (Apr 10, 2008)

Yikes! I am not afraid of spiders but I don't like them. One bit me in the Yukon last summer on my side and it swelled up so bad and was full of infection. I just had one bite me this morning too! It swelled up awful. I'm sorry you got bit! After looking at all these pictures, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight lol. I *think* this was just a common spider and hopefully the bite won't turn into anything too serious but if you are unsure it's always good to check.

Last summer I came across a wood spider - they are huge forest spiders we have here, I mean huge... it had dozens and dozens of babies on her back. While I am not afriad, like I said, I was still walking around scratching and looking around for the rest of the day!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 12, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Spidies gives me creepy crawlies. EWWWWWWWWWWW

I hate them, I freak out when I see one. If I am home alone I keep screaming until it is dead. If my hubby or someone is home, I start freaking out getting them to kill it. 

Ugh I can feel it crawl on me. Yuck. I will just stick with rodents


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 13, 2008)

Any news from Leaf? :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

You know, she was on earlier and I was so worried about the flooding I forgot to see about the bite.


----------

